# Red tailed payara "armatus" "vampire tetra" eating prawn!!! *video attached



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*Red tailed payara "armatus" "vampire tetra" eating prawn!!! *video attached*

So I noticed my payara had stopped eating feeders and was just killing them 2 days ago and I was getting worried until today when i saw him swim over all excited when I was feeding my rays! he's obviously been stealing prawn for them the last 2 days and just waiting until i was gone. Finally no more feeders!

I never thought this day would come because I didn't want to use the starvation technique just in case he started nipping at my other fish or taking chunks out of them. I did manage to take a video of him eating 1 piece I will try to get some better videos next feeding later tonight.

Red tailed payara eating prawn - YouTube


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow you put your 2 discus with those fish??


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

There is actually 5 of them in there.



crimper said:


> Wow you put your 2 discus with those fish??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Red tail paraya is right but that's not an armatus. Thats a Hydrolycus Tatauia not Hydrolycus Armatus. Nice fish and it's good it's eating non live food now. Congrats!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes i know that i put those names in the title as kind of a *tag



King-eL said:


> Red tail paraya is right but that's not an armatus. Thats a Hydrolycus Tatauia not Hydrolycus Armatus. Nice fish and it's good it's eating non live food now. Congrats!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

added another video


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is always nice to be off live food....


----------

